# Vorstellung: Tagan Piperock II



## soulpain (25. April 2009)

*Tagan Piperock II*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hallo,
da kommt man Freitags nach Hause von dem anstrengenden Schulalltag und findet wieder mal diverse Pakete vor. Darunter auch eines von Maxpoint, welches schneller eingetroffen ist als erwartet. Gespannt habe ich es geöffnet und siehe da, ich bekam wie immer exklusiv ein erstes Tagan Exemplar, zu dem im Internet noch nicht viel zu finden ist. Dieses mal handelt es sich um die neuen Piperock II, die wesentlich dezenter beleuchtet sind und auf den Superrock basieren. Ich denke, das wird viele hier interessieren, da die erste Generation auch als Abo Prämie bei der PCGH verbreitet ist und das Piperock 500W (noch von ToPower gefertigt) auch in der PCGH Marktübersicht gut getestet wurde.

Nun also der erste Einblick in die Topologie des Nachfolgers mit 680W, da das Netzteil wieder sehr gelungen ist und Tagan sich in letzter Zeit qualitativ wieder merklich steigern konnte. Der volle Test mit allen Messwerten wird wie üblich in den nächsten Wochen auf Planet 3DNow! erscheinen. 

*Elektronikanalyse und Topologie*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bei allen aktuellen Tagan Netzteilen haben wir eine sehr gut strukturierte Anordnung der Bauteile. Man setzt dabei auf zwei Aluminiumkühlkörper, deren geriffelte Kühlrippen sich zum primären und sekundären Schaltkreis hin erstrecken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aus diesem Blickwinkel sieht man gut die Integration eines zusätzlichen PCB für die Anschlusssockel der modularen Leitungsstränge (hinten). Die Lötqualität ist dabei durchgehend sauber mit nur wenig Kritikpunkten. Die Verbindungsleitungen zur Leiterplatte werden leicht unterhalb verlegt, mal abgesehen von denen der Hauptanschlüsse, die den klassischen Weg über Öffnung nehmen, an der leider keine Kabelmuffe realisiert wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil basiert auf dem TG-1000 Design, wird also bis in die höchsten Leistungsbereiche hinein verwendet, weshalb man in der Mitte Platz für einen optionalen Transformator lässt. Daran kann man die elektronischen Lasten geschickt durch Parallelisierung aufteilen. Was die punktuelle Wärmeentwicklung verringert, den theoretischen Leitungsquerschnitt und Kapazitäten erhöht und damit die Langlebigkeit auch bei starken Belastungen garantiert. Bei der hier vorliegenden 680W Version genügt jedoch ein einziger Transformator.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hinter dem Eingangsbereich startet man direkt mit einer hochwertigen Filterung gegen elektromagnetische Interferenzen durch einen Line Filter der High & Low Corporation. Über einen Tiefpass werden nur passende Frequenzen aufgenommen und Transienten abgeleitet. Während dessen ist die Erdung ist mittels einer Schraube oben am Gehäuse befestigt. Hinter dem Phasen- und Rückleiter sehen wir den MOV, direkt daneben die Schmelzsicherung gegen zu hohe Strombelastungen als Sollbruchstelle. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aus diesem Blickwinkel sehen wir sehr gut den kleinen Kühlkörper mit einem Halbleiter für den +5VSB Standbytransformator als auch einige der transienten Filterbausteine wie etwa die gelben X-Kondensatoren und weitere Spulenkörper. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hinter der Gleichrichterbrücke offenbart sich nun der Leistungsfaktor-Vorregler mit einer gut gewickelten Speicherdrossel. Zuvor sehen wir einen lackgetränkten X-Kondensator und auch ein Y-Kondensatorenpaar. Weiterhin verbergen sich einfache Drahtwiderstände unter den drei Schrumpfschläuchen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dort nochmals der Bereich hinter dem Brückengleichrichter im Detail mit der verklebten PFC-Drossel des aktiven PFC, an der die Spannung sägezahnartig am Sinusverlauf entlang geführt wird, um den nahezu perfekten Verlauf trotz unlinearer Aufnahmen und impulsartiger Leistungsaufnahme der Kondensatoren zu imitieren. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf einer Zusatzplatine zeigt sich der PFC Kontrollchip für die Steuerung der Halbleiter. Der LM339 Komparator kommt von Texas Instruments, welcher zwei Spannungsgrößen zwischen – und + vergleicht und die eine an die andere angleicht. Leider ist es auch hier wieder nicht der höherwertige LM139 oder 239 mit besserer Temperaturspezifikation, während das bis dato verwendete Modell bis 70°C einwandfrei operiert. Natürlich ist dies bereits ausreichend, aber an solchen Stellen, die oft  keine Beachtung finden, zeigen sich oftmals Einsparungen. Schließlich muss ein Hersteller wirtschaftlich bleiben und derartig Einzelheiten fallen nicht so schnell auf. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit hoher Zufriedenheit sehen wir drei parallelisierte Toshin Kogyo Elektrolytkondensatoren mit 450V Spannungsfestigkeit und einem Fassungsvermögen von je 180 microFarad, insgesamt also 540 microFarad. Man mag sich fragen, warum nicht auf ein großes Modell gesetzt wird. Aber zum einen wäre nicht genug Raum auf der flachen Ebene des Primärkreises und zudem begünstigt die Lastverteilung auch hier die geringere punktuelle Wärmeentwicklung und Lebensdauer der einzelnen Kondensatoren. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier sehen wir den Sicherungschip PS332S für die (wer hätte es gedacht) Sicherungsmechanismen und die Mainboardkommunikation zum Startvorgang über die PS_ON Leitung. Der Hersteller macht einen konkreten Vorschlag zur Integration in den Schaltkreis, den wir dieses mal näher betrachten, da der verwandte Chip PS223 von Silicon Touch der prominenteste Baustein in vielen Schaltnetzteilen ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun also zur Schaltkreisintegration des vergleichbaren PS223. Ganz links oben sehen wir die Leistungsübertragung in das sekundäre Gefilde mit anschließender Diodengleichrichtung und den Filtermechanismen von +12V1-2, +3,3V und +5V. Der Chip ganz unten prüft den Ist-Zustand der einzelnen Leitungen. ISXX (XX für die Spannung) ist der Input für die Überprüfungen des Überstromschutzes, VSXX für das Spannungsniveau. Anbei wird das Power Good Signal über PSON gesteuert. Dieser IC findet bei aktuellen Enermax Netzteilen Verwendung, wo mit dem „Save Guard“ geworben wird. Silicon Touch ist dahingehend Marktführer, weshalb die Betrachtung so interessant ist und viel Einfluss auf die Anordnung der gängigen Netzteilgestaltung hat. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von oben herab sehen wir links die Glättungskondensatoren von Teapo, wobei es sich leider nur um die SC Serie handelt mit einer Spezifikation von 3000h und nicht ganz an die SY Reiher heranreicht. Rechts daneben sehen wir die beiden Spannungswandler für +3,3V und +5V. sowie die üppig dimensionierte Spule für +12V. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Beschriftung der Epoxidharzplatine zeigt die Modellnummer TG-1000 und dass es sich dabei um die Revision C handelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Abschluss noch ein extra beigelegter Baustein der DC-DC Technik.

Soweit der erste kleine Überblick zu Tagans neuer Schöpfung. Mal sehen, wie stabil das Modell ist. Jedenfalls hat man von der Verarbeitung her viel geleistet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Martin Kaffei


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (25. April 2009)

Der test ist soweit ganz schön! Aber es wäre schön wenn du mehr allgemein was über das NT schreiben könntest also Verpackung,Lieferumfang,KM usw.
MFG


----------



## soulpain (25. April 2009)

Es ist kein Test sondern nur eine kurze Vorstellung. 
Das Gesamtpaket mit Messwerten und Anschlüssen etc. kommt dann auf P3DN, keine Sorge. Das sind nur schon mal ein paar technical informations vorab.

Beim Lieferumfang wird es aber schwierig, weil das eine special edition für Redakteure ist und kein Benutzerhandbuch in der Endkundenversion vorliegt, sondern ein eigenes umfangreiches Datenblatt.


----------



## poiu (27. April 2009)

freut mich sehr das Tagan auch die Piperrock bei Impervio bauen lässt  bin mit dem Superrock 680W sehr zufrieden , nur die anzahl der PCIe kabel ist eindeutig zu gering ! Hoffe das man das bei der PiperrockII berücksichtigt hat.


der Test ist Online : 

http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=361844#content_start


----------



## Gamiac (24. Mai 2009)

Was ist da jetzt besser als an meinem Piperock 1 ich seh erst mal die Allerwelts steckverbindung mit deren verwendung der Name Piperock eigentlich seine Dasseinsberechtigung für dieses Netzteil verspielt hat .


----------



## soulpain (24. Mai 2009)

Tagan hat keine Rechte an dem sicherlich guten Steckersystem.
Nichts desto trotz ist die PipeRock II Serie gelungen. Mit Gleichstromkonvertierung hat man auch eine aktuelle Technik, die hier übrigens wesentlich besser als bei Seasonic und Enermax umgesetzt wurde. 
Soll heißen, gerade +12V ist wesentlich stabiler als bei anderen Konkurrenzmodellen, während Seasonic zum Beispiel sehr lange am Converter IC justieren musste, um die kleinen Spannungen stabil zu bekommen.

Wenige Rückläufer (zumindest bei den fast identischen SuperRock) sprechen zudem für eine gute Umsetzung, die alten hatten wohl eher das Problem der Integration guter Bauteile in den vorhandenen Schaltkreis.

Äußerlich ist man eben dezenter, was der eine besser, der andere schlechter findet. Aber das Steckersystem ist sicherlich einer der Dinge,  die viele vermissen werden. Aber überlege Dir mal, wie viel die Rechte am Patent kosten würden, zumal man das ganze technisch erstmal umsetzen muss. Sprich, statt der hauseigenen Leiterplatte für die Steckersockel müsste der Hersteller fremde einsetzten, mit denen er keine Erfahrung hat. 

SuperFlower nutzt das Steckersystem teilweise, wenn Du also Ausschau nach eine neuen Netzteil hälst, kannst Du Dir dort neuere Modelle anschauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Mai 2009)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Was ist da jetzt besser als an meinem Piperock 1?


Wie Soulpain schon schrieb, das innenleben!
Warum reduzierst du ein Netzteil nur auf das aussehen und die Steckverbindungen?!
Zumal die Topower Netzteile arge Qualitätsprobleme haben, gerade was die Haltbarkeit betrifft...
Heißt, das sie eine recht hohe Ausfallrate haben.


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2009)

@soulpain 

laut Tagan Piperock II 680 Watt Netzteil 
ist das Piperock II aber schlechter als das superrock !

zb sind nur  noch 85° Primär Elkos verbaut


----------



## soulpain (24. Mai 2009)

Da ich von der Konkurrenz bin, enthalte ich mich zu einem Kommentar über den pc-experience Test und verweise auf eigene Messwerte.


----------



## Gamiac (24. Mai 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie Soulpain schon schrieb, das innenleben!
> Warum reduzierst du ein Netzteil nur auf das aussehen und die Steckverbindungen?!
> Zumal die Topower Netzteile arge Qualitätsprobleme haben, gerade was die Haltbarkeit betrifft...
> Heißt, das sie eine recht hohe Ausfallrate haben.


Also erstens habe ich es mir erst letzte Woche geholt und werde es ganz sicher behalten da sowohl alle Testberichte und auch mein persönlicher Eindruck sehr gut ist . Aber jetzt will ich wirklich mal genau hören was da so schlechtes verbaut sein soll weil Gerüchte gibt es viele . Ausserdem sind stabile Steckverbindungen saubere Verarbeitung und gut geschirmte Kabel zwar zu sehen aber nicht einfach nur Äusserlichkeiten sondern auch Qualitätsmerkmale . Und wenn ich z.b in einem Gerät was durch seine Bauart bedingt maximal 50 grad erreicht Bauteile habe die bis 75 grad perfekt arbeiten warum soll ich dann Teile haben wollen die auch bei 100 grad noch arbeiten das wäre verschwendung . Ich vertraue dem Deutschen Ingeneur und hoffe das die Umsetzung nicht von irgendwelchen versoffenen unausgeruhten schlitzis Montags um 8 uhr in der früh bewerkstelligt wurde .


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2009)

wieso soulpain auf deinen Bildern sieht man doch auch das nur 85°C Elkos verbaut wurden ich poste mal dierekt die bilder ,wenn das OK ist? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nicht wie beim Superrock 105°C Elkos 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn man bedenkt das dass Piperock II auch noch 40€ mehr kostet


----------



## soulpain (24. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube Du nimmst die Bedeutung einer einzelnen Eigenschaft eines einzelnen Siebauteils viel zu ernst. Ein gutes Netzteil definiert sich nicht dadurch, ob der Primärkondensator 85°C oder 105°C drauf stehen hat. Es geht bei diesem passiven Element darum, welchen Umgebungen die Komponente ausgesetzt ist, Langzeitverhalten bei Temperatur- und Belastungsschwankungen, Kompatibilität bei der Schaltkreisintegration, weniger Leistungsverluste durch Low-ESR und nicht zuletzt Glättungs- und Siebeigenschaften als auch Kapazität und Spannungsfestigkeit. 

85°C oder 105°C ist zwar ein wichtiges Kriterium, was auch Erwähnung findet, momentan aber mehr Marketing darstellt. Ein Netzteil wird nicht automatisch gut, wenn es 105°C Modelle hat; Im Umkehrschluss wird es nicht automatisch schlecht, wenn es 85°C Kondensatoren einsetzt. 

Beispiel: Ein Hersteller wollte von Teapo auf Nippon-Chemicon wechseln. Hört sich zunächst toll an. Aber alle Kondensatoren aus der ersten Ladung von Chemcion sind explodiert. Stichtwort Schaltkreisintegration. Die Bauteile waren auf die unmittelbaren Umgebungen nicht abgestimmt, trotz besserer Spezifikationen.

Fakt ist, das Impervio den Gleichstromwandler am besten optimiert hat, was die Spannungsstabilität und Filtereigenschaften betrifft. Die DC-DC Bausteine waren in ihrem Aufkommen eine völlig "neue" Topologie (zumindest an der Stelle in digitaler und somit effizienter Forum), womit die Hersteller unterschiedlich gut zurecht gekommen sind. Und die Tagan Netzteile kommen damit eben mit am besten zurecht. 

Das ist bei den Messungen rausgekommen. Oder wie soll man es sonst interpretieren, dass +12V beim Tagan niemals 12,03V unterschreiten und das in äußerst sauberer Form? Ich für meinen Teil kann nur objektiv ermittelte Werte interpretieren und mich im Zweifel über 105°C Kondensatoren freuen, aber auch berügsichtigen, dass im Leistungsfaktor-Vorregler nicht allzu viel Verlustleistung entsteht wie im Sekundärschaltkreis und durch relativ wenige Bauteile die Kondensatoren bei Tagan auch nicht im Windschatten anderer stehen. Zumal die Parallelisierung für weniger punktuelle Wärmeentwicklung und Belastung sorgt.

Die PipeRock II haben eine Beleuchtung mit eigenem Patent, modulare Anschlüsse und auch über 4 PCIe Stecker wird gerade gesprochen. Deshalb werden sie etwas teurer, ganz einfach. Ob das preislich gerechtfertigt ist und ob man Kabelmanagement benötigt, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Im Resultat sind sie jedenfalls nicht schlechter als die SuperRock.


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2009)

> Ich glaube Du nimmst die Bedeutung einer einzelnen Eigenschaft eines einzelnen Siebauteils viel zu ernst.



nein ich finde es nur schade das man ein teureres Produkt verkauft und dann auf andere Komponeten zurück greift, mehr nicht! hab mir vorhin die Maxpoint datenblätter angesehen und die aktuellen superrock haben wohl auch nur noch 85°C Elkos. jedenfalls steht da nur noch Japanische Elkos, vorher wurde darauf explizit hingewiesen!

ich wollte es nur mal extra erwähnen , das war es !


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Mai 2009)

Naja, das ist doch nur ein Glättungselko, der nicht sehr stark belastet ist, oder??

Wenn, dann fallen die eher Sekundärseitig aus - außer man hat irgendeinen Müll gekauft...


----------



## soulpain (24. Mai 2009)

Hmm, also wenn es in den Datenblättern vorher so angegeben war, ist das natürlich schade. Muss aber nicht heißen, dass man da die Kosten senken wollte, weil der Toshin auch ziemlich gut ist. Das ist ein Partner der Ostor Corp., die selbst eher für Mäßigkeit bekannt sind, aber der japanische Pendant wird sehr gerne in High-End Netzteilen eingesetzt. Die sind auch schon eine ganze Weile am Markt. 

Ja, die Kondensatoren haben hervorragende Sieb- und Glättungseigenschaften.


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2009)

Betreff : SuperRock 

hier das alte PDF , es gibt ein noch älteres in Engl. 

man erkennt es daran das :
1. NICHT  auf die DC to Dc technik und das Bronze zertifikat hingewiesen wird.
2 sowohl im text aund auch ganz unten auf die Japanischen 105°C elkos hingewiesen wird !



			
				alte680W PDF schrieb:
			
		

> Japanischer Marken-Kondensator, bewährt bei erhöhter Temperatur bis
> 105°C, dadurch höhere Lebensdauer



und hier das der link zum neuen  PDF


der EAN Strichkode ist auch anders 

altes  : 4250078130147 
neues : 4250078130345


wie gesagt ich wollte nur auf die änderung hinweisen , mehr nicht 

gruß


----------



## soulpain (24. Mai 2009)

Schade eigentlich. Aber solange die Produktqaulität im gesamten nicht darunter leidet ist es zumindest gut, dass man nicht weiter behauptet, man würde auf 105°C Modelle setzen.
Es kommt auch darauf an, welcher Grund dahinter steckt. Einfaches cost-cutting, Lieferengpässe (eher weniger bei Nippon-Chemicon) oder besseres Verhalten der TK Kondensatoren in Schaltnetzteilen.

Aber mal was anderes:
Kann es sein, dass das Bild ganz unten links in der PDF Datei von den Elkos von mir ist? 
Hehe, passt auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## poiu (24. Mai 2009)

nein glaube ich nicht .
die PDF ist älter, ich hab die damals gezogen als ich das Superrock gekauft hab , laut explorer ist die Datei vom 27.11.08 ich hab aber eine  ältere vom 18.10.08 die nur 504kB hat, grade gefunden!
Dort sind die Proportionen der Bilder unten anders, in der neueren Variante 27.11 ist auch ein Test siegel enthalten!

hier das PDF das ich am  18.10.gezogen habe.


so mir fällt auf das Maxpoint die neue variante aber auf der Homepage als SuperRockII bezeichnet und das Logo jetzt leuchtet ?!?!




> Es kommt auch darauf an, welcher Grund dahinter steckt.



das ist war , da können wir eigentlich nur spekulieren !


mal ein andere Test des Piperock 

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=149


----------

